# CC thread page never stops loading



## Shut Up Legs (8 Dec 2014)

I noticed just now that the CC thread page for the "Forget the Airzound" thread never stops loading. I'm using Firefox 10.0.12 at work (yes, I know, woefully outdated, but it's at work, and they can't be bothered keeping it up-to-date). The page never stops loading, and the status bar at the bottom shows the message "waiting for 1.1.1.1 ...". This may be an issue with the local network setup, but I thought I'd mention it, in case there's also a CC site issue? I also haven't had this issue with other CC thread pages.

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2014)

victor said:


> I noticed just now that the CC thread page for the "Forget the Airzound" thread never stops loading. I'm using Firefox 10.0.12 at work (yes, I know, woefully outdated, but it's at work, and they can't be bothered keeping it up-to-date). The page never stops loading, and the status bar at the bottom shows the message "waiting for 1.1.1.1 ...". This may be an issue with the local network setup, but I thought I'd mention it, in case there's also a CC site issue? I also haven't had this issue with other CC thread pages.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> --- Victor.


Not my fault!


----------



## Shaun (8 Dec 2014)

It looks like an Internet / Network / DNS issue at your end Victor - 1.1.1.1 is an IP address belonging to Google Australia (presumably your work / mobile provider uses Google's DNS). If it's not loading the page it's not managing to resolve all the elements of the page, including videos and images, so it may be a temporary Google issue or it may be simply unable to "get" some of the content on the page due to the end-point not fulfilling the request.

I expect it'll sort itself out in due course. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2014)

Shaun said:


> It looks like an Internet / Network / DNS issue at your end Victor - 1.1.1.1 is an IP address belonging to Google Australia (presumably your work / mobile provider uses Google's DNS). If it's not loading the page it's not managing to resolve all the elements of the page, including videos and images, so it may be a temporary Google issue or it may be simply unable to "get" some of the content on the page due to the end-point not fulfilling the request.
> 
> I expect it'll sort itself out in due course.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. There are some websites that I find almost impossible to deal with and they are quite unlikely ones. Not the murky, mucky ones that you might expect but British newspapers. The Mail (OK, hands up, it is mucky), The Independent and The Guardian take forever to load. The worst part is trying to escape from them. Sometimes I just can't without re-starting my PC. Mighty odd.


----------



## Shaun (8 Dec 2014)

slowmotion said:


> That's interesting. There are some websites that I find almost impossible to deal with and they are quite unlikely ones. Not the murky, mucky ones that you might expect but British newspapers. The Mail (OK, hands up, it is mucky), The Independent and The Guardian take forever to load. The worst part is trying to escape from them. Sometimes I just can't without re-starting my PC. Mighty odd.



Most large sites aren't served from a single server like CC, the bigger ones often have a bank of servers sharing the load in the background and also syndicate their content using a CDN (content delivery network); this is a system of sharing the data across a network of servers around the country / globe so that requests can be satisfied by a server _nearer_ to the locale of the person requesting the data to make it a lot quicker (although not in your case it seems ).


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2014)

Shaun, I've never had any problems at all with CC. Every minute is an undiluted pleasure! Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2014)

For here http://urlm.co.uk/www.cyclechat.co.uk#web

Is a ping speed result fast or slow?
64 bytes from pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk (80.87.131.154): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 122 ms
64 bytes from pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk (80.87.131.154): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 122 ms
64 bytes from pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk (80.87.131.154): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 121 ms
--- www. ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 121.926/122.115/122.415/0.456 ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 121.926/122.115/122.415/0.456 ms
Pinging the server, resulted in a 122 ms response.


----------



## Shaun (9 Dec 2014)

Without knowing where the ping originates from you can't tell. For example, a ping from my fibre connection at home averages 30ms over 4 packets. A ping from a dedicated web server in Southern England averages just 17ms.

Also, the .co.uk domain isn't used for the main site, it's used as a media / java asynchronous domain to speed up delivery of content to the main site on *.net*


----------

